# Deer's art



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to Deer's art dump


Hi there, I'm Deerui, though you may call me deer/yui
yes, I have one already, but it's gross and unorganized Dx
here will be where i post WIP sketches, lineart, finished art, etc.
this place is welcome for critiques!
I'd actually prefer it, but please no mean comments, I know 
my art isn't great, i need you to tell me what im
doing wrong, don't just say i suck!
_
if redlines are posted, please post them in a spoiler with *[/B] tags or without a spoiler in [B][url][/B] tags[/I]










[U]examples[/U]


[url=http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q570/alpacahs/aime/yuiteRA_zpsvapnnqyq.png] [img]http://i.imgur.com/Zi9xmLY.png[/url] 


click image to see complete drawing
*_​


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

Spoiler: lineart wip


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

Spoiler: finished


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

Boops


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

Spoiler: IMPROVEMENT








3/01/15







  3/19/15


kinda upset tbh, the eyes were REALLY cute but i forgot to save after i finished the eyes so i redid them and they're bleh


​


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey you're improving with the hair good job


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

Just askin', wanna be art partners? I'm currently new to digtal art, had my tablet for...2-3 months? I'm 12 btw :3 You can check out my art on my Random Doodles thread, I really like your style!!!


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Hey you're improving with the hair good job



wah, thanks <3​
- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Just askin', wanna be art partners? I'm currently new to digtal art, had my tablet for...2-3 months? I'm 12 btw :3 You can check out my art on my Random Doodles thread, I really like your style!!!



the same age cries
tbh i dont know what a drawing buddy is ; v ;;


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, It's not really a term  just like we can be seperate artists and do collabs with eachother and..stuff hahah -u-; what tablet do you use? Currently working with Intous pro and Mac Paint I hate paint >:~|


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Oh, It's not really a term  just like we can be seperate artists and do collabs with eachother and..stuff hahah -u-; what tablet do you use? Currently working with Intous pro and Mac Paint I hate paint >:~|



Wacom intuos and firealpaca, occasionally using paint tool sai


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah, I was going to download Fire Alpaca but apparently it's not verified for Mac, so, I don't know why I even try any more, haha.


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Ah, I was going to download Fire Alpaca but apparently it's not verified for Mac, so, I don't know why I even try any more, haha.



uh yeah it is... i think


http://firealpaca.com/en


----------



## Keitara (Mar 19, 2015)

*jumps in*

stalk mode ON
too amazing art. for a girl being 12 years old omg!
when I was your age my art was like ketchup mixed with mayonnaise omg
too amazing stuff here

*jumps away*


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

Keitara said:


> *jumps in*
> 
> stalk mode ON
> too amazing art. for a girl being 12 years old omg!
> ...


awe thank <3 ; v ;; you're so sweet, i thought most artist around my age had around the same or better art  tbh


----------



## matcha (Mar 19, 2015)

you definitely need to work on anatomy and colouring, your anatomy is all over the place and it isn't an aesthetically pleasing style choice either. especially the drawing you posted yesterday, eyes don't go past the skull and into the hairline like that. your colouring just looks really unclean in some parts, you can see a lot of little uncoloured pixels here and there.

and i feel the need to point out a lot of your art looks like it was traced from k-on.


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

matcha said:


> you definitely need to work on anatomy and colouring, your anatomy is all over the place and it isn't an aesthetically pleasing style choice either. especially the drawing you posted yesterday, eyes don't go past the skull and into the hairline like that. your colouring just looks really unclean in some parts, you can see a lot of little uncoloured pixels here and there.
> 
> and i feel the need to point out a lot of your art looks like it was traced from k-on.



ahh, thanks for the critique, I hated the one i posted yesterday, i rushed on it. And, i am trying on anatomy, though, it takes time, i guess. I'll try to fix the uncolored pieces, but what do you mean by unclean? what's wrong with it?
Though, the eye going into the hair is a certain drawing style, many people do it when it comes to anime-like art
And lastly, i for real dont know what you mean by that? my art looks nothing like K-ON! :/


----------



## matcha (Mar 20, 2015)

just clean up your colours, in one of the last pieces you drew you could see the white from her eyes go past the eye's outline and into her skin. you can also see little white uncoloured bits here and there.

and it's really just my opinion, the eyes going through hair style choice does seem a little silly, even if it's done by 'professionals'. it's not a style i'm personally fond of but to each their own. if you do want to try that out definitely make the eyes a little more even in the future. i find that even when anime artists do that, they usually make it look like the eye is behind the hair, rather than making it look like the eye is actually over top of the hair, if that makes sense.

the way you draw eyes definitely reminded me of k-on eyes.


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

matcha said:


> just clean up your colours, in one of the last pieces you drew you could see the white from her eyes go past the eye's outline and into her skin. you can also see little white uncoloured bits here and there.
> 
> and it's really just my opinion, the eyes going through hair style choice does seem a little silly, even if it's done by 'professionals'. it's not a style i'm personally fond of but to each their own. if you do want to try that out definitely make the eyes a little more even in the future. i find that even when anime artists do that, they usually make it look like the eye is behind the hair, rather than making it look like the eye is actually over top of the hair, if that makes sense.
> 
> the way you draw eyes definitely reminded me of k-on eyes.



well, i do agree on the old one of the 'improvement' spoiler , it is like k-on, but the newer one i dont think is, but thanks for the help, ill take the coloring tips into consideration


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

Spoiler: finally made a gemsona i like, after 5 attempts









its zircon, she has her gem on her left ear! cx


[​


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

hi can you give me credit for it being my OC


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia said:


> hi can you take my OC out all your art things please  or at least give me some credit for the character



what are you talking about?
None of your oc's are in my "art things" so


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

deerui said:


> what are you talking about?
> None of your oc's are in my "art things" so



Yes, the second one in the OP is mine. you did draw it and the "remove it part" was worded pretty badly, I'm talking about the part where you didn't even credit the idea to me.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, So much hate 
BACK OFF GUYS
THIS IS HER THREAD
BROWN HAIRED GIRLS WITH PONYTAILS ARE NOT ORIGINAL, NONETHELESS OCS
Plus, she could just put up her own drawings without giving credit, it's her art dump
I'm sorry I'm such a butt
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## fup10k (Mar 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Wow, So much hate
> BACK OFF GUYS
> THIS IS HER THREAD
> BROWN HAIRED GIRLS WITH PONYTAILS ARE NOT ORIGINAL, NONETHELESS OCS
> ...



????? wait but there's proof that it was the other person's OC. 
I get that you're trying to help her but no one was being ridiculous here. Regardless of it being her thread or not, credit should be given where credit is due. No one is being rude by asking for credit lol.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Wow, So much hate
> BACK OFF GUYS
> THIS IS HER THREAD
> BROWN HAIRED GIRLS WITH PONYTAILS ARE NOT ORIGINAL, NONETHELESS OCS
> ...



Well, actually, if it's art of someone's OC they are entitled to credit. Especially since they came up with the concept, she just drew the art.


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Wow, So much hate
> BACK OFF GUYS
> THIS IS HER THREAD
> BROWN HAIRED GIRLS WITH PONYTAILS ARE NOT ORIGINAL, NONETHELESS OCS
> ...


Um, an OC is an original character. Who came up with the backstory/appearence/everything? I did, she just did a drawing based off of it. And putting drawings without credit isn't exactly a great thing to do :/

well she chose to take it all the way off so I'm leaving now, sorry :C


----------



## Keitara (Mar 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Wow, So much hate
> BACK OFF GUYS
> THIS IS HER THREAD
> BROWN HAIRED GIRLS WITH PONYTAILS ARE NOT ORIGINAL, NONETHELESS OCS
> ...



Woah woah. I feel like you are exaggerating 
Maybe I should stay out of this, but I like deer's art and I take care of that toast atm, so I can't stay shut.

Toastia never hated in any form. She just asked for credit in a way you can't complain about.
Maybe you misunderstood her. Can easily happen in the Internet, so it's no big deal. 
Toastia respects other artists and I know that.

 The brown haired girl is, indeed not the invention of 2015 but she indeed was the requester for this drawing and asking for some credit is nothing bad. If I draw for someone since he/she requested and I'm displaying it in my art shop, I always write "for xxx" because it shows that this was drawn for someone and is referring to someone's oc/idea/description.
 It seemed like Deerui just forgot it. She can display her drawn art without giving credit, yes. But I don't see why someone should be so stubborn and say "nooo, I will never credit this art piece" DX
And I don't think you're a butt or anything, it's nice that you want to protect others but I think you were acting too fast without thinking 

Well, Deerui took it out now but I think it's rather sad. I really liked this art piece by Deerui. One of her best in my opinion.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm sawwy guys 
And yes, i know that an oc is an original character. 
I said that brown haired girls with ponytails are not original, nonetheless an original character.
FAHGIVE ME


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I'm sawwy guys
> And yes, i know that an oc is an original character.
> I said that brown haired girls with ponytails are not original, nonetheless an original character.
> FAHGIVE ME



sorry deerui & bengal I had bad word choice


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

ahh i had removed it the moment you reminded me about it being your chaarcter, as i completely forgot that i did a commission for you, <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Well, Deerui took it out now but I think it's rather sad. I really liked this art piece by Deerui. One of her best in my opinion.




well, i would just credit her but honestly, i dont know ho to set it up without it looking ugly ; v ;;
Thanks for the compliment tho


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Togepi + Misty


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

deerui said:


> Spoiler: Togepi + Misty



Okay, I personally think this is the best one you have draw so far! Great hob...especially on Togepi omg it's adorable.


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

deerui said:


> Spoiler: Togepi + Misty



best drawing yet tbh, i really liked this one ;p


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

omg thanks! I was scared because pokemon are so hard for me ; v ;;


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

Spoiler: gemsona zircon bust


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Wahhh everything looks good but these eyes are like diamonds, they look gorgeous.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

You are definitely improving quite a bit hehe. I personally think you should stick with keeping the eyes on the actual facial structure instead of putting it over the hair  The drawings that have the eyes on top of the hair don't look as clean/professional as these last two do.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 21, 2015)

deerui said:


> well, i would just credit her but honestly, i dont know ho to set it up without it looking ugly ; v ;;
> Thanks for the compliment tho



wait what
you just edit post and under the  line, write oc belongs to (username).

[QUOTE="deerui, post: 4735851, member: 76256"][SIZE=1][spoiler=gemsona zircon bust]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/x2oVG8p.jpg[/spoiler][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

also wtf we both hav zircon gemsonas wow
except mine is more male coded and doesnt hav bright colours like urs
im curious as to why the gem is on her left earlobe? i'd imagine itd be hard to summon her weapon

=

also you should make your lineart neater. if ur using sai to lineart, change your stabilizer settings. gradients isnt really a good way to colour/shade things either. look at tutorials, ep for clothing folds (misty looks like shes wearing a plastic shirt), hands (her hands also look backwards? idk its kinda awkward), and hair shading (looks like random darker and lighter streaks to me)
ur definitely improving tho


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wait what
> you just edit post and under the  line, write oc belongs to (username).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

crying cus i want to do a livestream but both sites i find, i have to download 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Wahhh everything looks good but these eyes are like diamonds, they look gorgeous.



you make me so happy oh my god ; v ;;


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

deerui said:


> crying cus i want to do a livestream but both sites i find, i have to download
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



samesurf.com - you don't have to download it

By the way, do you have a tablet?


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> samesurf.com - you don't have to download it
> 
> By the way, do you have a tablet?



omg thank you

and yes, i have the original wacom intuos
i want the Cintiq Companion 2


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

goodnight omg


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

OMG what if you did draw these with a mouse? Hahah
I love the eyes, they're so beautiful  
I also like how you shaded the zircon gem's hair, it's pretty
i was thinking of doing livestreams too, but I probably won't I'm too shy heh


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry guys, no more art for a while, My tablets not working again because i have to keep cutting up android chargers to use for the tablet cord, and then they stop working after bout a month so ye ; v ;;


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

lol my tablet works if i hold the cord down really tightly 

so i did this ;  3;;


lazy hands I know



Spoiler











​


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

I love the eyes and your choice of colors.  Nice.


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I love the eyes and your choice of colors.  Nice.



Thank you very mch for the compliment, I haven't drawn in about two weeks and It killed me


----------



## pengutango (Apr 2, 2015)

From what you're saying, you just need a new cord. That's how I got my old tablet working again. Depending on what you have, you might have a spare one lying around. At least for the newer Intuos tablet (not to be confused with the Intuos Pro), while it's micro USB plug, the casing around it makes it so you can't use any micro USB plug. Wacom probably sells them, so you can just do that, besides pressing on the cord or what not.


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

pengutango said:


> From what you're saying, you just need a new cord. That's how I got my old tablet working again. Depending on what you have, you might have a spare one lying around. At least for the newer Intuos tablet (not to be confused with the Intuos Pro), while it's micro USB plug, the casing around it makes it so you can't use any micro USB plug. Wacom probably sells them, so you can just do that, besides pressing on the cord or what not.



Nono

We have gotten 4 new cords, not incuding the one I'm using. None work unless i hold it down so
But thanks so much for trying to help c":


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

a chib I did for someone cx




Spoiler:


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> a chib I did for someone cx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woooh I like it!!! Them legs O-O They look perfect c:


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> woooh I like it!!! Them legs O-O They look perfect c:


The legs were my least favorite Dx
But thanks sosoo much, Keitara


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

Currently failing st the scene redraw thing ; 3;;



Spoiler: su redraaw










​


----------



## Pearls (Apr 2, 2015)

I love the way you draw eyes


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> I love the way you draw eyes



Wait, these?






- - - Post Merge - - -

If So, thanks a bunch!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 2, 2015)

Kawaii <3


The only thing I _really_ want to point out (improving on this myself, too :3) is the consistence of the thickness of lines.
They're thin and seem to have the same consistency, rather then having a variety of wide/thin lines or tapered points.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 2, 2015)

omg your art is so cute! I love it!


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Kawaii <3
> 
> 
> The only thing I _really_ want to point out (improving on this myself, too :3) is the consistence of the thickness of lines.
> They're thin and seem to have the same consistency, rather then having a variety of wide/thin lines or tapered points.



Lol thanks but I'm not going to switch width on the same drawing, that's gross and uneven, in my opinion


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 3, 2015)

deerui said:


> Lol thanks but I'm not going to switch width on the same drawing, that's gross and uneven, in my opinion



It's kind of rude to call it gross when a lot of artists use this technique. It's pretty much calling art that uses different pen widths in the same piece (Which is a lot.), well, gross and uneven, lol.


----------



## deerui (Apr 3, 2015)

flower child said:


> It's kind of rude to call it gross when a lot of artists use this technique. It's pretty much calling art that uses different pen widths in the same piece (Which is a lot.), well, gross and uneven, lol.



I haven't seen any artist do this? Sorry ;3;;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

deerui said:


> I haven't seen any artist do this? Sorry ;3;;



Actually, if you use a tablet as most artists, the outlines are always here a bit thinner and there a bit thicker because of pen pressure. Of course you can control yourself and use always the same pressur with your pen so that your lines have all the same thickness, but lots of artists use different line thicknesses, including myself ^^ Since you used mouse and curve on that latest picture you posted (if I'm not wrong DX), the lines have all the same thickness (unless you use pressure on them later). I think that's what they meant. 
If not, please just act like I never existed.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 3, 2015)

You have improved so much! You are around my age too :3 I am 11 turning 12 in like 21 days  you draw so well! Keep up the great work ^.^


----------



## deerui (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Actually, if you use a tablet as most artists, the outlines are always here a bit thinner and there a bit thicker because of pen pressure. Of course you can control yourself and use always the same pressur with your pen so that your lines have all the same thickness, but lots of artists use different line thicknesses, including myself ^^ Since you used mouse and curve on that latest picture you posted (if I'm not wrong DX), the lines have all the same thickness (unless you use pressure on them later). I think that's what they meant.
> If not, please just act like I never existed.



Eee no, I don't use a mouse ; v ;;
But, uh, I thought he meant like switching the width for example

hair - pen - 6
body - pen - 10


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 3, 2015)

You're only 12?! I'm older than you but your art is so much better than mine


----------



## Keitara (Apr 3, 2015)

deerui said:


> Eee no, I don't use a mouse ; v ;;
> But, uh, I thought he meant like switching the width for example
> 
> hair - pen - 6
> body - pen - 10



I know you usually use a tablet, but didn't you say it's broken? So I assumed that you used mouse for the latest drawing. Sorry if I was wrong :c
Eeeh I think he meant the pressure... xD Well, I dunno. We will see when he answers 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> You're only 12?! I'm older than you but your art is so much better than mine


yeah, she's really good for her age. You don't wanna see my cucumber mermaid that I made when I was ~11 or something x-x


----------



## deerui (Apr 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I know you usually use a tablet, but didn't you say it's broken? So I assumed that you used mouse for the latest drawing. Sorry if I was wrong :c
> Eeeh I think he meant the pressure... xD Well, I dunno. We will see when he answers
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


ee ye i said in a different post if i hold down the cord while im drawing, it works Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I drew a colored sketch of my new oc  -  adopted by CT 




Spoiler: OJ











​


----------



## deerui (Apr 3, 2015)

Even though I'm ot really into ACNL anymore, I wanted to do a chibi
so I did my mayor~~

And, I haven't done traditional in like, a ayear





Spoiler











​


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 3, 2015)

deerui said:


> Eee no, I don't use a mouse ; v ;;
> But, uh, I thought he meant like switching the width for example
> 
> hair - pen - 6
> body - pen - 10



First of all, it's "she"  :3
Second, that isn't what I meant lol. I meant a more blended-type-feel thing.. I'm not sure how to describe it more clearly... >~<
I do not think one should switch pen size; that's not exactly "appealing" to me either.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 3, 2015)

p sure everyone's referring to this ^^^

Left is a line with pen pressure, right are lines without.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 3, 2015)

N i c o said:


> p sure everyone's referring to this ^^^
> 
> Left is a line with pen pressure, right are lines without.



That is exactly what I meant.

Thank you!


----------

